# WinCC Flex 2007 Installationsproblem



## tcman (17 Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Da wir für einen Kunden ein neueres Touchpanel einsetzen müssen, mußten wir auch in diesem Zuge auf WinCC Flex 2007 Standard aufrüsten. Die Installation deinstallierte die 2005er Version anstandslos. Aber bei der Installation vom 2007 bricht diese ab. Und zwar kopiert die Routine noch die WinCC Dateien und gibt am Ende daran den Fehler aus, das ein Teil den WinCC benötigt nicht installiert werden konnte. Welcher Teil wurde in der Anzeige nicht erwähnt. Danach gibt der Winzigweich-Installer den Fehler 1603 aus. Anschließend macht die Installationsroutine alles wieder Rückgängig. Ergo WinCC2007 läßt sich nicht installieren. Hab auch schon viel gegoogelt nach dem Fehler 1603 und auch schon ausprobiert, allerdings ohne Erfolg. WinCC SQLServer hatte ich auch schon deinstalliert. Bereinigungstools auch schon ohne Erfolg ausgeführt.
So hat irgendwer noch eine Idee wie man es trotzdem installieren kann?
Immo läufts nur auf einer virtuellen Maschine, allerdings, da auf einem Notebook, nicht im Widescreen-modus.

Grüße Matthias


----------



## MTec (17 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

versuche doch nochmal die Installation der 2005er und anschließend die einfache Deinstallation über "Software" und nicht über den 2007er Installer.
Dann Neustart und nochmal 2007 installieren.

Hat der angemeldete Benutzer Admin-Rechte?

Wir hatten auch schon mal so ein ähnliches Installations-Problem. Kann aber nicht mehr sagen mit welcher Fehlermeldung. Um den Fehler zu beheben mussten etliche Dateien und Registry-Einträge manuell gelöscht werden.
Dabei kann/sollte Dir die Siemens Hotline weiterhelfen!

Viel Erfolg...


----------



## tcman (17 Juni 2008)

Danke für die Antwort, werde es mal ausprobieren und einen möglichen Erfolg oder Misserfolg hier posten.

Matthias


----------



## Mondmann (17 Juni 2008)

Hi,
auf der HP von Siemens gibbet ein tool zur kompletten deinstallation von WinCC flex 2005. Das putzt dir die letzten Einträge wech. Einfach mal bei www.ad.siemens.de unter support nach deinstallation suchen (link habe ich leider nicht parat!).
Danach läuft die Installation problemlos.



Grüße

Der Mondmann   :TOOL:


----------



## Kai (17 Juni 2008)

Das Cleanup Support Tool V1.3 für die vollständige Deinstallation von WinCC flexible 2005 und 2007 bekommt man hier:

Welche Ursachen können zu einem Abbruch der Installation führen bzw. verhindern das erfolgreiche Starten von WinCC flexible?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sarek (18 Juni 2008)

Es gibt auch ein Problem mit WinC flex 2007 wenn man nicht
von der CD/DVD direkt installiert, also z.B. die Files auf HDD oder
Netzlaufwerk kopiert hat.


----------



## tcman (18 Juni 2008)

Also das Tool hatte ich auch schon probiert, aber ohne Erfolg. Das man die Dateien nicht auf die Festplatte ziehen sollte wusste ich nicht, mal sehen. Hatte es aber deswegen gemacht, weils halt nicht zu installieren ging, und ich nicht immer die DVD rein und raus schieben wollte.

Mal sehen was Version 2008 bringt, die ja im Anmarsch ist.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (20 Juni 2008)

Hast du den schon gelesen?

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=93247&postcount=32

ist eigentlich immer noch gültig...

(Beachte vor allem den MSSQL Abschnitt)


----------



## tcman (20 Juni 2008)

Danke für Deine Hilfe, werde aber das WinCCFlex in der VM lassen. Da geht es ja


----------



## rs-plc-aa (20 Juni 2008)

Kein Problem, ist denn die VM neu aufgesetzt worden oder hast du da auch schon vorher V 2005 drauf gehabt?

Falls neu aufgesetzt ist das klar - es war ja dann eine "saubere" V2007 Installation (welche ja im Normalfall problemlos funktioniert...)

Der ominöse Fehler - ich tippe daß er was mit der MSDE zu tun hatte.


Für die die immer mehr zur VM greifen:
Dann würde ich auch je eine extra Maschine mit der jeweiligen Flex-Version aufsetzen und "Upgrades" erst gar nicht versuchen...


----------



## tcman (20 Juni 2008)

VM war ein blanko Windows extra neu für WinCCflex 2007


----------



## rs-plc-aa (20 Juni 2008)

dachte ich mir schon...

Und das HF4 nicht vergessen!


----------



## funkdoc (21 Juni 2008)

zum installationsproblem...

man sollte sich auch noch die registry ansehen speziell auf local machine.

grüsse


----------

